# طلب مساعده في دائرة متكامله



## الفارس العنيد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني اريد المساعده 
اريد معرفة خصائص الدائرة المتكامله uln 2003
لقد حصلت علي الداتا شيت الخاص لها
لكن اريد ان اعرف ماهي وظيفتها تحديدا في هذه الدائرة



هذه الدائرة للتحكم في 7 اجهزة عبر 7 ريليهات من خلال منفذ الطابعه
ولا اعرف سبب وجود ال 2003 uln 
ارجو ممن لديه معرفه لخصائص الic 
اكون شكر له


----------



## فائق حمادي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

It Is Obvously Relay Driver Arry


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى
منفذ الطابعة لا يستطيع التحكم فى الريلاى مباشرة لثلاثة أسباب
1- الريلاى يحتاج 50 مللى أمبير وهو لا يتحملة منفذ الطابعة
2- الريلاى يحتاج فولت غالبا أعلى من 3,5 فولت التى تخرج عادة من منفذ الطابعة و حتى لو وصلت لكامل الخمسة فولت.
3- عند قطع التغذية عن الريلاى لفصله فهو كملف يولد نبضة عالية تدمر مخرج الطابعة لذلك
يجب توصيل كل خط عن طريق ترانزيستور و دايود يسمى Free wheeling الذى يقى الترانزيستور من التلف بسبب هذا الفولت
هذه الاى سى عبارة عن 7 من هذه الترانزيستورات و ثنائياتها ويبدو أنك لم تحصل على الداتا شيت كاملا لأن رسم الترانزيستور غالبا فيه و شرح وظيفته أيضا


----------



## الفارس العنيد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
طيب انا عندي استفسار اخر
هو كده الكمبيوتر بيكون محمي من اي توصيل عكسي او خطا في الدائرة
لاني صراحه اخاف علي الجهاز
يعني ينفع اضع مقاومات علي السبع اطراف
او لو في دايرة حماية حضرتك تعرفها اكون شاكر لك
وشكرا علي ردك


----------



## فائق حمادي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

This Is A Logic Relay It Dosn't Consume High Current


----------



## منار يازجي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*Pc817*

زميلي العزيز بإمكانك استخدام طريقة الرابط الضوئي PhotoCoupler للتأكد من عدم وجود تأثير عكسي
مشاهدة المرفق pc817.bmp
وهذه الطريق ممتازة ومجربة لأنها تقوم بالعزل الكامل بين منفذ الطابعة وملف الريليه بما في ذلك الأرضي كما تلاحظ في الشكل المرفق


----------



## منار يازجي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الديود في الدارة هو نفسه الذي ذكره الزميل ماجد عباس محمد في رده الوافي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الفارس العنيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> طيب انا عندي استفسار اخر
> هو كده الكمبيوتر بيكون محمي من اي توصيل عكسي او خطا في الدائرة
> لاني صراحه اخاف علي الجهاز
> ...


أخى
لو حملت الداتا شيت

ستجد فى صفحة 2 تركيبها من الداخل وهى تحتوى مقاومة 2.7 كيلو أوم على التوالى مع كل طرف لذا فهى لا تحتاج لمقاومات إضافية للحماية
إن كنت ما زلت تخشى فيمكنك استخدام Pc817 كما أفادت الزميلة الفاضلة منار


----------



## الفارس العنيد (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكركم اخواني علي تفاعلكم مع سؤالي
ربنايكرمكم جميعا ويكون مثواكم الجنه
عموما انا اتضح لي حاجات كتير في الدائرة مكنتش فاهمها
عشان كده في استفسار اخير
وياريت مكنش غلست
المهم
لان المشروع تعتمد فكرته علي الاي سي 2003 uln
عشان كده مقدرش استغني عنه في الدايرة
فاطلب ممن لديه فكرة الاتي
كيفية اضافة ليدات تبين ان الدائرة تعمل (قبل الاي سي ام بعده)
كيفية اضافة ال pc817 ليعمل مع الاي سي uln2003
اكون شاكر جدا
تحياتي لكم
اخوكم احمد


----------



## الفارس العنيد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

up
up
up
up


----------



## محمدالقبالي (29 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز انا ارفقت لك صوره للدائره التي طلبتها بدون إستخدام uln2003 وإنما بإستخدام photocoupler pc817 بشكل بسيط ومضمون 

الشرح:
1- الخرج القادم من منفذ الطابعه يستخدم للتحكم بتشغيل الريليهات فقط عن طريق pc817 
2- الجهد اللازم لتشغيل الريليهات يتم اخذه من مصدر الجهد الرئيسي
3- ال LED لمعرفه ان الجهاز المتحكم به يعمل ام لا


----------



## ماسترسوفت (11 مايو 2009)

جوووووووووووووود كويس جدا


----------



## اسد حله (11 مايو 2009)

*[email protected]*

:79:احد الاخوه يسال عن سبب وضع الاي سي:77: Uln:77: وعمله هنا كالاتي تحويل اللمسه البسيطه في القدره الى قدره عاليه تكفي لتشغيل الريلي :73: وبعباره اخرىتضخيم قدره اللمسه او الايعاز:1:


----------



## خالد شتاين (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ما الفرق بين unl2803 
unl2003


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

من هذا الموقع تعرف خواص كل واحدة 
http://www.alldatasheet.com
فستجد واحدة سبع مكبرات بينما الأخرى 8 مكبرات
واحدة أعلى فى الفولت 50 فولت بينما الأخرى 30 فقط


----------

